# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  ملف تاريخ  الهلال المشين من زمن الاستعمار إلى عهد المشير

## جقدول

*السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله 
حتى نعرف عدونا لابد من كتابة تاريخه ومن ثم معرفته وتعميمه على كل المنابر والمواقع والقروبات ليظل تاريخ يوضح ماضي وحاضر سلوك الهلال المشين 
وما يتعرض له المريخ من تآمر وترصد من اللوبي الهلالي في إتحاد مجدي ولجان الاتحاد وحكام صلاح ومشاركة حتى النظام والبرلمان في دعم الهلال والحاق الضرر وتهميش المريخ كلها تجعلنا كمريخاب أن نجعل كل المواقع تنتشر فيها سلوكيات رموز الهلال وافعالهم المشينه القبيحة,
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*على الأخوة المشاركة في جمع الأدلة والشهادات والحقائق واهم شي خطاب تسجيل شعار المريخ رسميا وابرازه ثم تعميمه والتشكيك في ملكية الهلال لشعاره وابراز صاحبه الاصيل عصمت محمد الحسن,
                        	*

----------

